# Human Weapon - Eskrima, Take Down Defense



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2008)

[yt]JWAzsdr3aJ8[/yt]


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool.

Thanks for sharing Brian.


----------

